# cpu processor



## deevontelowe (Oct 15, 2008)

i have a Toshiba satellite c655d-s5300 im trying to upgrade my processor. which is a amd processor and it says vision. im trying to get something with 4 or 8 core processors if possible.... i dnt kno much about processor especially not amd and can i switch from amd to intel? and can you guys help me find the right ram needed for my computer. thank u guys. :dance:

windows 7 home premium 64bit
4gig ram
290gb hard drive
AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics

Toshiba Satellite C655D-S5300 Laptop: Dual Core E-300 1.30GHz, 15.6" LED-Backlit (1366x768), 4GB DDR3, 320GB HDD, HD 6310, WiFi N, 6-Cell, Win 7 Prem 64-Bit $270 + Free shipping - Best Buy Deals, Coupons and Promos


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You cannot switch between intel and amd processors without replacing the motherboard which isn't an option in a laptop. 

The processor you have is a socket FT1 413 so any change in processor would have to fix that socket. It would also have to supported in the BIOS.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

You can upgrade the ram on that system to 8g,You are already running 4g,you wont see any difference in performance....


http://www.crucial.com/upgrade/tosh...55+Series/Satellite+C655D-S5300-upgrades.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC/laptop Mobo/Bios are made for them. Determining what CPU will/will not work with the Mobo/Bios can be difficult to determine. The manufacturer is the best source for that info.


----------



## deevontelowe (Oct 15, 2008)

so long story short i cant up grade my pc processor....?:sad:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well I think you can upgrade it the question is would you see much difference. It would seem the E450 is the top option of that series cpu and that would not make that much difference. Double the ram if you want to see an appreciable difference.


----------



## deevontelowe (Oct 15, 2008)

dam...... this just ruined my Christmas, the reason i wanted to up grade to a better processor is because i use a program called fl studio that takes up more computer power then adobe photo shop..... it's a music audio program and the program shows why its giving me under runs (slow down). it says cpu over load and it show ram and its its barely using my ram...


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

From the link you posted you bought that lap top for $270,which is quiet cheap,If you are going to upgrade the CPU and ram,you would not be far off what you originally paid for the lap top,the CPU you currently have is Amd running at 1.30GHz,This is quiet low,I can not find much info on the up-grade,You be better off buying a better lap-top for the money you would spend on the up-grade,Plus you would have to pay a technician to install the new CPU if you don't do it yourself.You can always add the ram from your old machine to new or sell the machine on e-bay towards the new cost,s...


Model Content Page


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

brobarapas said:


> From the link you posted you bought that lap top for $270,which is quiet cheap,If you are going to upgrade the CPU and ram,you would not be far off what you originally paid for the lap top,the CPU you currently have is Amd running at 1.30GHz,This is quiet low,I can not find much info on the up-grade,You be better off buying a better lap-top for the money you would spend on the up-grade,Plus you would have to pay a technician to install the new CPU if you don't do it yourself.You can always add the ram from your old machine to new or sell the machine on e-bay towards the new cost,s...
> 
> 
> Model Content Page



You know above is a really good thought! That notebook feels like a promotion cutup, made specially to sell for that price and I would bet there will be issues trying to upgrade cpu anyway.


----------

